# Preen ? Peas, Strawberries



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

I got a bottle of Preen Garden Weed Preventer, in hopes of sprinkling it around the garden fence once the weed killer kicks in to keep the weeds down along the fence row of the garden.

I had thoughts of maybe trying it around the newly planted strawberry plants as I am having a hard time keeping the tiny weeds from overtaking it. It says it has not been tested for strawberries. Has anyone used it for these?

Also, considered using it in my Pea bed, as I just planted it last weekend and none are sticking their little heads out yet. Thought I'd wait until they were up, but the directions said to apply the Preen BEFORE planting the peas?  Wouldn't this compete with the peas germanation?

Now I'm not sure what it is I have here, and if I should really be using it. Has anyone ever used it around peas and strawberries?


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I haven't used it at all but am considering it. Which Preen variety did you get? Preen Garden Weed Preventer, Preen Vegetable Garden Weed Preventer, or Preen Flower Garden Weed Preventer?

I assume not the latter. If it has the purple cap on the container I think it should be the Vegetable kind without chemicals in it.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Windy, I ended up with Preen Garden Weed Preventer. Red cap I think. So what I really wanted was the Vegetable Garden Weed Preventer? I don't think that was a choice where I bought this. 

Maybe I need to take this back and look for the other variety? Is it the Vegetable Garden Weed Preventer that has a corn gluten base?


----------



## tnfriesian (May 15, 2008)

I wouldn't use it around anything I ate. When I had a flower planting business, I used it according to label directions and planted a group of nandinas in that area and mulched them. Every one of those nandinas died (and these are NOT fragile shrubs). Try spreading a sheet of plastic over any area for awhile to kill weeds in an area you want to plant. OR, try mowing your weeds short, spreading a layer of newspaper over the area and put soil on top of it. Plant your plants in the soil. You won't have to wait for the death of the weeds like you do under the plastic.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

tnfriesian ~ I am not trying to kill weeds to start the bed, I already have the strawberries planted and I'm having a hard time keeping the weeds out from between the newly planted beds. I was considering the use of the PREEN to keep them from germinating, so there would be less worry of disturbing the new strawberry roots as they are trying to get established. I don't think newspaper or plastic willl help me much at this point, but I do appreciate your input on the use of Preen in general.

I will look into the "vegetable" version, as I think I may have the wrong one. I am still considering using it around the fenceline to help prevent weeds there.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I haven't looked at the chemical on the label to see if the Garden Preen is listed for vegetable use or not. If not, I wouldn't use it.

The problem I'm seeing with the stores carrying Preen is that very, very, few of them are carrying the Vegetable Garden Preen. I checked with Sam's Club and Walmart and neither will even order in the Vegetable variety of it. I did check with my local hardware store about getting it and they would order it in, but at what cost? Well they were only a little higher than the box stores so IF I decide to use Vegetable Preen that is where I'll get it in the 25 lb. containers to save the most.

I have not been in contact with anyone that has used Preen of any variety in order to know how well it works. I do like the idea of the Vegetable Preen being organic, but it is not listed with OMRI.

For chemicals that should provide weed control try this link: http://veginfo.msu.edu/bulletins/E433/index.cfm?crop=132


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

I use Preen Garden Weed Preventer. in my vegetable garden on such as beans, peppers, cukes, squash , cabbage and more. Last year I had good results, it sure cut down on the tilling. I did wait till the plants were emerged and tilled the first time before applying. The only other choice where I bought mine was for the lawn variety. The active ingredient is "trifluralin" , know to farmers as Treflan.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Actually after reading the labels of the Preen Garden Weed Preventer and Preen Vegetable Garden Weed Preventer I actually like the application and usage of the Garden Weed Preventer better. But remember it does have a chemical in it whereas the Vegetable kind does not.

With the Garden Weed Preventer some treatment can be pre-emerge and post emerge. If I read correctly with the Vegetable kind it can only be used post emerge. 

With my light sandy soil I could drop a 12 inch band, plant in it and use mechanical cultivation to take care of the rest. Doing so would really cheapen the cost. I expect I could even use a spray shield and use a glyphosate product beyond the band between rows.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Windy ~ That's where I got mine, WM. Pickings were slim, and I thought what I was getting was the "organic" one til I got home and got to reading it. The only other one they had was with a fertilizer, and I sure didn't need that for my application around the fence!! Yes, it did say some treatment should be pre-planting, and there's the rub for my peas! I had already planted them, thinking I would get the organic and use it after the peas emerged. Turns out what I have was meant to be used prior to planting.
And no recommendations for the strawberries on the label, other than it's not been tested for use with them. I don't think I want to be the one testing! 

If I use the Preen, I think it will stay in the fencerow. I'll just let my back and knees deal with the strawberry beds I guess.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## vallyfarm (Oct 24, 2006)

I use it just befor I plant my strawberries, but I put in almost an acre each year. I don't use any the years they will be eaten. Some say it is safe for root crops (carrots) others don't say, either way, I'll spend some time weeding my garden just to be safe. Mike


----------



## Phantomfyre (Jul 1, 2004)

Corn *gluten* meal (different from regular corn meal) is supposed to be a good pre-emergent and you can pick it up at the feed store. I haven't tried it yet, but mean to. I figure it's worth a try. I only resort to chemical weed killers for a few select evil weeds: poison ivy, Canada thistle, bindweed and honeysuckle, and even then, I try to avoid using it in or around food producing areas.


----------



## vallyfarm (Oct 24, 2006)

Preen is corn gluten. It has a few other things to make it work better/last longer. Have you priced corn gluten? Mike


----------



## Phantomfyre (Jul 1, 2004)

vallyfarm said:


> Preen is corn gluten. It has a few other things to make it work better/last longer. Have you priced corn gluten? Mike


Huh. That's interesting. I wonder what those other things are. 

No, I haven't priced corn gluten, though I would *think* that just buying a bag of unbranded ingredient would be less expensive than Preen. Could be wrong on that, though; have been before, will be again! I'll have to check pricing next time I'm at the feed store.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

While the Preen Vegetable Garden Weed Preventer is corn gluten the other Preen products have regular chemical additives also.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

i havent read all the post cuz i dont have enough time before i gotta get back out and finish the tilling but when i put my fence up i put some fabric down under where it touched the ground cuz last year i had so many weeds growing into the fence that it was hard to get rid of them and i am planning on putting fabric down between the rows and around my strawberry bed. i might or might not put some mulch over it i am not sure at this time. but i just want to have to weed around the plants this year otherwise it will get away from me again. i personally wouldnt use anything around my vegies.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

While we haven't used the Preen brand of corn gluten meal, we have used the plain product and I can tell you that it really works! BUT, it's only a pre-emergent (it affects the radicle emergence of the seed), and will not kill already established weeds -- like grass.

We use it in our garlic beds and in flower beds, and if I manage to time it right, I'll use it in the vegetable garden, too. Although synthetically made (like a lot of even OMRI listed pesticides), it's a natural product and I have no qualms about using it on edible plants.


----------

